# 神神道道的



## yuechu

Hello/大家好，

I have a question regarding the expression 神神道道的 (which I couldn't find in my dictionary). Does this expression mean "mysterious"? Is there a difference between this and the expression 神神秘秘的？

Here is the context: (in a TV show)

[mother commenting on her son's behaviour]
 小强他干吗呀 这一大早的 *神神道道*的


Thanks in advance/谢谢！


----------



## viajero_canjeado

baosheng said:


> 小强他干吗呀 这一大早的 *神神道道*的



Hm.. well I'm not familiar with the phrase, but I wonder if it's something like 鬼鬼祟祟的...


----------



## 文星辰simon

it's used a lot in the province of Northeast China. the meaning is 'a little crazy'.


----------



## Lucia_zwl

Hi Baosheng,

You're almost there! It's sort of like behaving mysteriously, oddly, unusually...like 神神秘秘，神秘兮兮，奇怪，反常
It's quite colloquial. 神神秘秘 is more formal.

As Simon says, we use it a lot in Northeastern we say 神神叨叨(shen2 shen dao1 dao1). But I don't think it refers to "a little crazy"...


----------



## SuperXW

小强他干吗呀 这一大早的 *神神道道*的
This Northern spoken usage is usually written: 小强他干嘛呀，这一大早的，神神叨叨的。
Although often heard, I don't think I've ever gotten the exact meaning. I also thought it means "a little crazy", like 神经兮兮, I could be wrong. But it won't contradict Lucia's explanation either, as a "crazy" person will certainly behave mysteriously, oddly, unusually...


----------



## xiaolijie

To get the meaning of 神神道道的 in the present context, you have to know the context rolleyes, to know what was going on at the time the sentence was said.


----------



## yuechu

Thank you, everyone, for your replies!


----------



## Jun zhi

Totally agree with Lucia_zwl.
It means that one's behaviour is not normal, or even a little bit wierd.


----------



## OLIVIER783

南方人看了完全猜不到是什么意思。


----------



## otis8883

. If uve been told ur 神神道道, ur behaviour seems wierd, odd, etc to other people. Usually its all because what u have said, like u always talk  to urself that no one can understand and u can't stop talking, or u tell someone something and u get a response like this WHAT?! WTF? Uh..or completely ignored, but u keep saying. That's my personal understanding. Hope it helps.


----------



## andyhu

creepy, abnormal, looks like a follower of some unknowen cult etc.


----------



## rspcaf

I think it should be "神神叨叨"，a phrase to describe someone who acts abnormally like a person with a mental illness who babbles, speaks nonsense or talks to him/herself. But in most cases you know this guy is not insane. You say 神神叨叨 just to make fun of him/her. A perfect scenario for using this phrase is when a wife, half awake in the morning, hears her husband speaking aimlessly to himself something like "where is my razor, where did I put my phone, what time is it... " and then she complains "这一大早怎么神神叨叨的？"  “神神秘秘” is different because it usually doesn't involve speaking. For example, seeing his wife coming to him, a husband who was working on the computer a moment ago suddenly turns off his monitor as if trying to hide something from his spouse. And if he has done so repeatedly then his wife may ask, 你最近怎么老是神神秘秘的?


----------



## SimonTsai

I have heard of 神神道道 but never come across with 神神叨叨, both are accepted, though.

Personally, I prefer 神神道道. To me, 神神叨叨 = 神神道道 + 叨叨絮絮.

EDIT:
我是南方人，並不使用該語彙；以下純屬個人見解，如有誤，祈見諒：

「神」、「道」，在該詞語，皆與宗教有關。若某人言談舉止「神神道道」，則旁人看來，其有些兒瘋癲癡傻，像靈媒起乩，又或像在進行神祕的宗教儀式。


----------



## Skatinginbc

OLIVIER783 said:


> 南方人看了完全猜不到是什么意思。


說的是我, 沒聽過，也沒猜出其含義.


----------



## NewAmerica

Skatinginbc said:


> 說的是我, 沒聽過，也沒猜出其含義.



如果改用“行事象神棍、巫婆那样”你能理解吗？ 讥嘲对方办事带迷信色彩，靠不住，不可信。大陆小说里常用词。


----------



## Skatinginbc

SimonTsai said:


> 「神」、「道」，在該詞語，皆與宗教有關。





NewAmerica said:


> 象神棍、巫婆那样


「神」是神仙的神,「道」是道士的道？
他佛佛僧僧的, 迷信得很.


----------



## NewAmerica

Skatinginbc said:


> 「神」是神仙的神,「道」是道士的道？
> 他佛佛僧僧的, 迷信得很.



  依我之见，神乃神棍之神，道乃道婆之道。


----------



## stephenlearner

应该是“神神叨叨”，不是“神神道道”。如上面12楼所说，是形容一个人的说话，不是指他的行为。这个词应该源自道士、巫师、和尚为人治病赶鬼时会说一些神秘的话语，普通人听不懂。不然的话，这个词里不应该有“神神”。叨叨，就是他们说的那些奇怪的话。那生活里，如果一个人突然开始说一些别人听起来丈二和尚摸不着头脑的话，而且是迷信之类的话，就会说这个人神神叨叨的。如果他说的是高等物理，虽然你也听不懂，但不会说他神神叨叨的。


----------



## SimonTsai

SimonTsai said:


> To me, 神神叨叨 = 神神道道 + 叨叨絮絮.


我以為「神神道道」可以形容一個人說話，亦可形容一個人的舉止；「神神叨叨」則限於形容一個人說話：

小強一個人待在那兒，待在陰森森的角落裡，嘴裡嘀嘀咕咕，神神道道／神神叨叨。
小強待在那小房間裡，又搬金紙，又拿法器，神神道道／神神叨叨的。
但我畢竟不是北方人，想與華北以普通話為母語者再確認。


NewAmerica said:


> 依我之见，神乃神棍之神，道乃道婆之道。


完全同意。


SuperXW said:


> This Northern spoken usage is usually written: 小强他干嘛呀，这一大早的，神神叨叨的。


你的意思是「神神道道」即「神神叨叨」，後者更常見？


Skatinginbc said:


> 他佛佛僧僧的, 迷信得很.


未嘗聽過「佛佛僧僧」，但是有趣，在適當的語境或可使用。


----------



## NewAmerica

对于母语是英语的中文学习者来说，最重要的是引导他们学习官方认可的、或标准的、权威的看法：

《现代汉语词典》第6版：

【*神神道道*】shén•shendāodāo〈口〉[形] 状态词。形容言谈举止失常的样子：他成天～的，好像走火入魔了似的。也作神神叨叨。

【*神神叨叨*】shén•shendāodāo  同“*神神道道*”。


----------



## Steven8

Hi Bryce

神神道道的 可以理解为 *funny*

he's kind of weird， he acts *really funny*（it has nothing to do with laughing or humor, but weird, odd and peculiar）


----------



## NewAmerica

Skatinginbc said:


> 他佛佛僧僧的, 迷信得很.
> 
> 
> 
> SimonTsai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 未嘗聽過「佛佛僧僧」，但是有趣，在適當的語境或可使用。
Click to expand...


   确实有趣，尤其是从东南亚的现实发展来看。Skating提出了一个有意思的、与“神神道道”匹配的组合词。


----------



## SuperXW

瞎造个词也可以？？若神乃神仙之神，道乃修道之道，我怎么觉得更匹配的词是“鬼鬼祟祟”呢！


----------



## NewAmerica

我更倾向于那是Skating生活经验的反映与总结，并非瞎造。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Skatinginbc said:


> 「神」是神仙的神,「道」是道士的道？
> 他佛佛僧僧的, 迷信得很.


我的用意是「問」, 不是「現」(愛現的現).
問:「神神道道」的 morphology, 是不是跟「佛佛僧僧」雷同？
神仙 類似 佛祖; 道士 類似 僧人. 「佛佛僧僧」乃自創.  : 表示幽默開玩笑.

Re: 鬼鬼祟祟
道士修成神, 僧人修成佛, 可是邪祟不修成鬼.


----------



## Lamb67

Hocus-pocus


----------

